# My Dog was Groomed Today:)



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

My dog O'Riley visited the Groomer for the first time today. He was a rescue whom we adopted on November 9. He looked so cute so we took a picture of him and I thought I'd post it here because he looked really fluffy and I couldn't resist. He's an American Eskimo/Border Collie mix... and he's 13!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh wow he's an interesting mix, that's for sure. Love the smooth freshly-groomed look  thank you for adopting a senior xx


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you for adopting an older dog.  I plan on doing that eventually


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

He's so cute and fluffy! I'm sure he's lovin the nice cozy house. He reminds me of our foster dog that we just had adopted :-D He was a mini aussie


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

I do see a resemblance between both dogs  and thanks everyone!


----------

